# fuzzy white spot on rainbow's mouth



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

Can anyone tell me what would be the cause of a small fuzzy white growth on the upper lip of my Dwarf Neon Rainbow?

AquaAddict


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

white n fuzzy makes me think fungus


----------

